
Ask HN: How do you and your other half manage the family tasks? - metrue
Is there a &quot;JIRA for family&quot;?
======
auslegung
iOS Notes is our main way of organizing and tracking tasks, and we also use
Reminders and Calendar as appropriate. She’s very tech savvy but doesn’t use
it much so I am limited to what she already uses, but that’s fine, those three
tools are enough for us.

------
towaway1138
Notepad stuck to fridge. The old ways are the best ways.

